# Billy Allen bits- Anyone use them?



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just please don't use a Tom Thumb.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Just please don't use a Tom Thumb.


 
this thread wasn't for tom thumbs  its for a Billy Allen bit..but thanks


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know, but a common 'transition bit' is a TT and I didn't want you to think that they are 'wonderful bits'. Catch me?


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> I know, but a common 'transition bit' is a TT and I didn't want you to think that they are 'wonderful bits'. Catch me?


I understand what you are saying but my thread was directed to Billy Allens for a reason..thats what I'm interested in


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait for iride to pitch in. I believe he uses one. I think those bits look very similar to Mullen bits. I want to try one (snaffle) one day.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Wait for iride to pitch in. I believe he uses one. I think those bits look very similar to Mullen bits. I want to try one (snaffle) one day.


Hmm cool thanks! I never used one but from reading on them they seem to be a good transition bit and most horses do well with working in them a lot..I found some for decent price online and if i can find some others that have good success with them I'll scoop it up


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Absolutely the best bit out there. I'm a huge advocate of that mouth piece.

There are tons of variations made by different makers, from Myler to Darnell and everyone else. They all have the same basic feature - a barrel in the center that connects the two halves of the mouth piece. 

The barrel allows each side of the cheek pieces to move independently of each other so that when you pick up on one rein, you have no affect on the other side. It also allows the bit to collapse only a small amount as you pull both reins so that it avoids the nutcracker affect that is typical on any broken mouth bit. 

This is the bit I've used for over a dozen years on countless horses with no problem that I have encountered relating to the bit:









I also have a snaffle with the same mouth piece that I use for training and for cattle work.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

iride- thanks for the response! Good to know there are more good things to say about this bit then bad. The bit that I was actually looking at is this one.

*Billy Allen Snaffle*

The Billy Allen features a roller over the snaffle joint stiffening the bit--very effective for transitioning from the snaffle to a solid mouthpiece. The shanks feature dees for multiple reins in various training applications. 

Shanks: 8", Blued steel shanks with dees. 
Mouth: 5", "Sweet-iron" Billy Allen with copper bars.
*







*


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice bit. The shape of the mouth is the same as the snaffle I use (which is different then the shanked bit I pictured). I especially like sweet iron for the mouth piece material. 

The Craig Darnell I pictured is all sweet iron and I love the way bit developed a nice rust patina. It's hand made and cost me ~$65 in 1996. I think it's double that now.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Nice bit. The shape of the mouth is the same as the snaffle I use (which is different then the shanked bit I pictured). I especially like sweet iron for the mouth piece material.
> 
> The Craig Darnell I pictured is all sweet iron and I love the way bit developed a nice rust patina. It's hand made and cost me ~$65 in 1996. I think it's double that now.


 
Wow doubled huh? I actually find this bit for $39 which I thought wasn't a bad deal at all. I'll get it and try it out  Thanks for the help once again!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> I understand what you are saying but my thread was directed to Billy Allens for a reason..thats what I'm interested in


I thought TTs WERE Billy Allens. Now you see the reason for confusion.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> I thought TTs WERE Billy Allens. Now you see the reason for confusion.


 
Oh Ok got ya. No problem


----------

